# How to re-import photos to LRCC when previously deleted?



## JonathanS (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi
I am using LRCC but I failed to follow the LRQ advice to reject rather than delete unwanted imported photos. I now want them back into LRCC from my memory card but it won't accept them (even though deleted from everywhere) and it says they are duplicates with the error message as above.
I have tried editing the properties ( on a Mac) and changing the filename.
What do I need to change for LRCC not to recognise my import as one already imported?
thanks
Jonathan


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 21, 2018)

Are you sure it's not still there somewhere?


----------

